# Delayed NGD Skervesen Shoggie "Dupeczka" ***PIC HEAVY***



## seek and destroy (May 23, 2015)

Greetings mortals!

I really took my sweet time getting this NGD posted as I have been very busy traveling. I am going to post EVERYTHING about my experience, this is 100% honesty regarding my experience ordering from Skervesen. There are some negatives but rest assured in the end these guys proved to be the real deal on and off the record. 





Ordered in April 2014 received in February 2015

Shoggie DC 8 string
Fanned frets (27-25.5)
Swamp ash body Poplar burl top 
blue/green two tone fade to black (Thalassophobia burst)
Wenge/Bubinga 5-piece neck
Birds-eye Maple fretboard with partial black stain
Ebony strip separating the stain and natural 
Wave dot inlays of MOP and "Abalone"
Ebony/natural binding
Luminlay side markers blue, green at the 12th fret
ABM hardware
Dunlop flush-mount straplocks
BKP Nailbomb/Aftermath set
World Domination Mod (WDM)/coil split/hum
Tuned EBEADGBE 

I know I got a bit carried away with the editing on some but I was having SO much fun! I left quite a few pretty much as they were though :roll eyes: 

Let's do photos first shall we?

*Pre-production*









This was one of the first shots I got of my fretboard. I could go back through my notes to double check but I'm 90% sure I specifically asked to not have a border between the stained portion and the natural, I thought it would look cool if it was kind of painted on but they did it anyway or it was lost in communication I really can't be certain at the moment. They said something like, "we put this ebony inlay here to clean up the separation." Honestly it might have just looked like crap, I could see that as well but I do wish I could have at least seen what it would have looked like. 

We also went back and forth over the inlay a bit and what I originally wanted was black MOP or ebony inlay at the natural part and white MOP in the black part. After I found out neither black MOP or ebony were possibilities I settled on Abalone. There was also problems with the inlay getting stained so we were throwing around ideas and I was leaning heavy towards letting the white MOP get stained, communication was a bit light and all of a sudden they had solved the issues and I ended up with MOP (not white MOP) and what I consider to be fake abalone. :wall bash: 




This picture also bummed me out. I DID NOT like the way it was looking with those knots on there. It didn't look like the example that I had sent as I wanted a ton of burl. This is where the Skervesen owners support team comes in handy, it's so nice to have guys there to support you through these moments.




Pickup routing done




First shot of the back




Sometimes I wish that it would have looked exactly like this in the end but I still wasn't feeling the knots so I hoped that the black would take over a bit more.




Then they accidentally stained it satin! No worries, I just got a bit of a bonus getting to consider satin instead. I even asked Maciek and he backed me up that I should stick to gloss! 




It was a cold day in Poland when my travels finally led me to Skervesen HQ! I finally met this brilliant man and his crew of incredible dudes! They took such good care of me and put up with my poking around the shop. I had so much fun hanging out with these guys and playing the guitars they had laying around. It was my first time holding a guitar in 3 months and I was just making terrible sounds...Vicol asked if I had broken his amp!




Of course we went out afterwards and thus the name "Dupeczka" was born!

Not long after she finally arrived!!!




For size comparison

And now I'll shut up.

















































I have been blown away by this guitar. I have owned and played my fair share and can easily say that Skervesen have figured out how to build guitars for ME! It fits my body so well and is just an absolute joy to hold, It feels like a true extension of me. I have always had a substantial collection of guitars that I love to play and I am honestly not sure if I'll play any of them upon returning home (I have been traveling for the last 6 months). I look forward to finally putting some wear on an instrument as I expect to play the living .... out of this thing! 

In christmas of 2013 I bought my first 8 string (an RG8) to test the waters before taking the plunge and to be honest it almost made me think twice, but my yearning to re-vitalize my inspiration for playing guitar kept me going. Needless to say there is no comparison at all. The RG8 was difficult to play, had awful string tension and sounded like it was built from cardboard. It was hell getting by on that thing. My Skervesen has the polar opposite problem, it's so fun to play that I had to seriously start focusing on my technique as to not develop physical problems from playing too much. It sounds pretty damn amazing however I have to admit that the only thing I have to play through is my BIAS Desktop. I've never been into digital tones so it has been a bit of a struggle for me however it has pushed me into understanding new approaches to tone. I have been an AAL fanboy since they started so that has helped a TON with accepting the sound. 

The WDM is pretty awesome however I will withhold my final review on tone for when I get home to my Framus Cobra and Engl SE. In the meantime I will say that I have dialed in some pretty amazing heavy and clean tones from what I can tell through headphones. I will try to get something recorded for you guys so you can hear this beast. I am very curious to get some opinions on my tone!

This was a complicated guitar to build and from that standpoint I can't even imagine how these guys pull this stuff off. There are some really minor "flaws" that I could point out but really they are laughable. The things that really matter are all 100% on the money. String spacing, neck carve, upper fret access, ergonomics, string tension, fretboard radius, balance, weight, and fret dressing are all the best of any guitar I've owned. Guitar after guitar leave that shop just blowing my mind, now that I have one I can see them in a different perspective and it makes it even more enjoyable. I'm so happy to witness people taking delivery of their guitar because I've been there and totally share in their excitement. I love the sense of community that has come with this guitar, it reminds me of the old Bmusic Forum days when we did the ESP BMF runs, does anyone remember that???

In closing (for now at least) I will say to all of you that are on the fence about ordering from Skervesen: DON'T THINK, just go for it! If you are someone that is dealing with a rough ordering process (I feel you) just hang tight and in my experience all of the little things that I was fretting about became completely irrelevant the moment I played my first notes on this incredible piece of art! Someone very wise once told me, "remember guitars are for playing, not looking at." These words are true and if you want to fret about your build that's fine, just be prepared to feel a bit silly in the end when your mind is blown!


----------



## seek and destroy (May 23, 2015)

MOAR!!!





























































































Feel free to ask me any questions you guys have as well!


----------



## IChuckFinleyI (May 23, 2015)

Beautiful craftsmanship! HNGD!


----------



## Jlang (May 23, 2015)

YES, Holy that is absolutely monstrous man. My skervy is the best guitar ever. HNGD dude.


----------



## the.godfather (May 23, 2015)

What a beast! Wow. A beauty for sure. 

Such a low action too. How on earth they get it that low with no buzzing is beyond me. That thing must almost play itself.


----------



## seek and destroy (May 23, 2015)

the.godfather said:


> What a beast! Wow. A beauty for sure.
> 
> Such a low action too. How on earth they get it that low with no buzzing is beyond me. That thing must almost play itself.



Indeed it does! I think it's pretty insane that it was set up in Poland during cold February months and hasn't needed any attention as it's warmed significantly. It has been through quite a few temp and climate changes with no discernible affects. The action is actually lower than I like however I have been working on a lot of two hand tapping stuff and it is significantly easier this way, as my technique improves I'll likely start raising the action a bit.


----------



## seek and destroy (May 23, 2015)

Jlang said:


> YES, Holy that is absolutely monstrous man. My skervy is the best guitar ever. HNGD dude.



Yours was one of the first that when I saw the finish I was like, "Why the hell didn't I think of THAT!!!"


----------



## HumanFuseBen (May 23, 2015)

Wow.... Man, this company blows me away. I've never gotten to play one, but their aesthetic is just incredible!!


----------



## TauSigmaNova (May 23, 2015)

Beautiful guitar. Skervesen stuff always seems awesome and I'd love to try one someday. HNGD!


----------



## Rollandbeast (May 24, 2015)

WOWW my fav headless guitar so far , amazing !! id trade my soul for a beauty like that


----------



## TamanShud (May 24, 2015)

HNDG dude! That is gorgeous, you've got a little galaxy forming between the pups


----------



## jemfloral (May 24, 2015)

This is my favorite skervesen thus far, congrats on the killer new guitar day!


----------



## Erockomania (May 24, 2015)

Super nice, dude!


----------



## MrHelloGuitar (May 25, 2015)

oh my duck. That's absolute insanity.


----------



## The Hiryuu (May 25, 2015)

Holy shi_t_balls, that's fantastic.


----------



## OmegaSlayer (May 25, 2015)

This is an insane guitar! HNGD!
Can't really say why, but I have a real soft spot for Skerveseen.
I would be torn to pick a Skerv or a Daemoness.


----------



## lewis (May 25, 2015)

woah dude....an absolute beast!!... I dunno what pickups you have in it (as Im guilty of skim reading and just wanting to see the pics haha) but I personally would of gone for Lace Deathbar/Xbar.

Either way its stunning!.


----------



## seek and destroy (May 25, 2015)

Thank you all for the wonderful comments! This is really an incredible piece, I wish everyone of you could try this guitar out! It's one thing to see pictures but to have it in your hands is another level of enjoyment. I keep going back and forth about ordering a second, I want one but then again I can't really imagine why I need another guitar.


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (May 26, 2015)

Damn. I have nothing to say that could convey the awesomeness in that guitar. Bravo.


----------



## olejason (May 26, 2015)

That looks great. I cringed so hard when I saw the natural finish picture. It looked like a goofy clown face with those knots sticking out so much. It's hard to believe it is the same top after the paint, it looks wonderful.


----------



## TraE (May 26, 2015)

Dude.. if you ever sell that please PM me and I'll sell my kidney or whatever it takes to buy it.



Seriously.


----------



## vick1000 (May 27, 2015)

Work of f*cking art, should be in a museum.


----------



## bzhan1 (May 28, 2015)

probably the coolest fretboard ever


----------



## Vladissonance (Mar 1, 2016)

Great story, great guitar dude! I am building a custom with them as well at the moment! all the best


----------



## wigger (Mar 1, 2016)

What a beautiful guitar... just amazing!


----------



## PBC (Mar 1, 2016)

Wow happy NGD!

That skerv looks absolutely gorgeous. I really enjoy the two-tone fretboards that seem to be showing up on Skervs, the SkervTen comes to mind. 

Also good choice for the finish and overall aesthetic. That top looks like water.


----------



## Mangle (Mar 1, 2016)

Got no use for this type of instrument at all.... that said, this is a spectacular piece! Congratulations, HNGD and I hope you enjoy playing this outstanding guitar!


----------



## Bdtunn (Mar 1, 2016)

The top came out amazing!


----------



## azyat (Mar 6, 2016)

My favorite wood combo and my favorite kind of top in my favorite color... That's a real deal


----------



## Bearitone (Mar 6, 2016)

I really like the switches. Kinda fat and sunken in. Pretty cool look


----------



## metale (Mar 6, 2016)

That guitar is a work of art. Congratulations!


----------



## Perplexed-Perception (Mar 7, 2016)

seek and destroy said:


> Greetings mortals!
> 
> I really took my sweet time getting this NGD posted as I have been very busy traveling. I am going to post EVERYTHING about my experience, this is 100% honesty regarding my experience ordering from Skervesen. There are some negatives but rest assured in the end these guys proved to be the real deal on and off the record.
> 
> ...



hi seek and destroy  i have ibanez 2228A but i am not entirely happy with it... i am thinking about ordering a shoggie dc custom 8 From skervesen what is your honest and blunt option of the guitar build after a while of having it? do think i would regret ordering from them or should i just bite the bullet and order one?  thanks myles


----------



## seek and destroy (Mar 10, 2016)

I won't say that my guitar is ABSOLUTELY the epitome of perfect craftsmanship but I honestly haven't ever seen that regardless, and I have had some really insane custom builds by top luthiers in my hands. 

That being said, this guitar literally blows my mind for the amount I paid. She plays like NO other instrument I've had. She makes playing fun again for me. She reminds me of my first real guitar (1991 ESP KH Custom Shop) she just gives me butterflies overtime I pick her up. 

When you order a guitar from Skervesen (or any custom for that matter) I think it's important to keep in mind that while you spec it out; the builder also has influence and it should be thought of as a collaboration. Some of my ideas weren't executed perfectly and obviously I wasn't able to choose the blanks and materials etc so there were times (that first pic of the top) that I wasn't exactly super stoked but when I saw that guitar in person for the first time I was absolutely blown away with the final result. It exceeded all expectations and long forgotten are the moments of anxiety.

As of today this guitar sounds absolutely amazing. I'm finding that I use the single coil mode almost exclusively as it just has such a nice balance between clarity, low end, high end compression, and brightness. It seems to react to my playing really well, especially when performing two hand tapping and slap guitar stuff. I love having the WDM (World Domination Mod) as it gives me three tonal options for every pickup position but I am overjoyed that the split-coil position works for all my tones as switching could be troublesome when performing live. As complicated as this guitar may appear, functionally it's incredibly simple and easy to operate.

As I mentioned, I was limited to using Bias Desktop for the first few months and was really unsure how this guitar would sound through my amps (Engl SE, Framus Cobra) but DAMN you guys...I hadn't heard tone like this out of these amps in all my years. It felt like I had an entirely new rig! 

Basically this guitar has changed my life and I highly recommend giving Skervesen a chance to change yours too. Ask around, these instruments are solid and the Skervesen community is strong and growing fast. 

Here's a vid!!!!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uy6gfHTKdpY&list=FLi4Eijn_joLnlHTXbIPn9Mg&index=1


----------



## seek and destroy (Mar 10, 2016)

What's up Mortals??

I finally got around to getting a vid together! As I prepared to film I channeled Dimebag, he was a huge influence on my life and his enthusiasm and demeanor really stuck with me. I had the pleasure of getting to know him pretty well and he always stressed being real. He was, to this day, about the realist MF'r I have ever known! 

So I just let it fly and had fun with it! You'll notice mistakes and whatever but I love that they are there. Enjoy this video as much as I enjoyed making it and Dime, you'll always be my brother!! This video is for you! 









Here's my original NGD thread in case you want to see more pics,
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/extended-range-guitars/295338-delayed-ngd-skervesen-shoggie-dupeczka-pic-heavy.html

Some notes on my guitar,

I have had her for just over a year now and I am still blown away every single day. I feel like the guitar is starting to show soul and character which was something I was really excited about. She's coming alive and I am definitely noticing things settling and my technique has adjusted to her response. I can really control dynamics with how hard or soft I pluck, slide, tap, bend, etc. All styles of music sound great which was a huge emphasis of mine going into the build. I am amazed at how balanced this guitar sounds across the entire range, I can play notes on the low E string and high E string back to back and they sound completely congruent. 

Playability is unreal. I'm making leaps and bounds in my playing which hasn't happened in 15 years so that in itself has been pretty life changing for me. I attribute it to the incredibly ergonomic body this guitar has, I feel much less fatigue, and my posture is much improved. I'm finally able to keep all my muscles relaxed regardless of the technique and fret hand position I'm utilizing at any given moment. Thats the other thing; I have added so many new techniques since getting this guitar I just feel like an entirely different player. It's really inspiring.


----------



## ProtoTechDeath (Mar 10, 2016)

Is it wrong that I like your tone better than the original?


----------



## seek and destroy (Mar 10, 2016)

Probably!!! Haha but damn dude what a compliment, thank you so much!


----------



## zeropoint (Mar 10, 2016)

Great playing. Love the fretboard on that guitar, too.


----------



## seek and destroy (Mar 10, 2016)

Thanks man! The fretboard is insane on this instrument for sure. It came about because I wanted to be able to teach with this guitar and staining below the 1-6 strings makes it easier for students to differentiate from the 7 and 8 strings.


----------



## twizza (Mar 10, 2016)

Nice playing, Sounds sweet.


Is that fiddle neck-heavy? Neck Dive? (When standing)


----------



## Go To Bed Jessica (Mar 11, 2016)

Damn... I, uh, think I need to go do some practice now. 

That was fantastic.


----------



## Perplexed-Perception (Mar 11, 2016)

seek and destroy said:


> I won't say that my guitar is ABSOLUTELY the epitome of perfect craftsmanship but I honestly haven't ever seen that regardless, and I have had some really insane custom builds by top luthiers in my hands.
> 
> That being said, this guitar literally blows my mind for the amount I paid. She plays like NO other instrument I've had. She makes playing fun again for me. She reminds me of my first real guitar (1991 ESP KH Custom Shop) she just gives me butterflies overtime I pick her up.
> 
> ...




thanks Seek and destroy i have sent Maciek a email with my excel file for a custom 8 Shoggie Dc  my favourite shape of there's i really want similar things like you have mentioned ease of playing and less hand stress and better comfort and for the guitar to almost play itself i am not really in love my Ibanez 2228a to be honest  i have a old 6 string it is cheap not well known brand but it has it own soul and sounds that just make the write process different that is what i look for in guitars but it is hard to find maybe My skervesen could be one of those guitars.


----------



## jay moth (Mar 12, 2016)

Having "Skervesen" and "Dupeczka" written in one sentence, yet on one guitar is quite... bold move I'd say. But looking at guitar itself, it makes sense heheh.


----------



## seek and destroy (Mar 12, 2016)

twizza said:


> Nice playing, Sounds sweet.
> 
> 
> Is that fiddle neck-heavy? Neck Dive? (When standing)




No neck dive! Overall the guitar is very light and with no headstock there really isn't much weight out on the end of the neck.


----------



## guiurso (May 26, 2016)

OMFG, what a beuatiful instrument, HNGD!!


----------



## GaryDAG (May 26, 2016)

Gonna have to order one with similar specs for the store, that neck is gorgeous.


----------



## Splinterhead (May 27, 2016)

You win, I'd like to thank everyone for playing.

My God, amazing guitar man, congrats!


----------



## Rational Gaze (May 27, 2016)

I don't even know what to say. This is a flawless guitar. Through and through. You sir are a lucky man. I cannot be happier for you  A Skerv is definitely on my radar for the future.


----------

